# Medical card - still waiting 4 mts later



## aoc (10 Feb 2012)

My mother applied for medical card in mid Oct - on medical grounds, sever back issues amongst other things, included receipts copy scan reports etc with the application.......

i have called at least once a week since and keep getting its progressing etc but no further. In Jan  the person that answered the phone told me he would send an email requesting an update and querying why the delay - told me that i would have a call withing 10 days........ nothing heard.
keep calling and getting nowhere... is there anything more i can do????


----------



## sparky11 (10 Feb 2012)

Sit and wait. It appears that this Dept. are snowed under with applications.


----------



## Sandals (14 Feb 2012)

Inlaws applied for medical card after one of them had an accident and just received them, but they never got back their vehicle registration form back (they sent the original), I sent them on the number 1850 24 1850 or does anyone know of a email address/other number.  Any help appreciated.  

They had the cards back after a couple of weeks...


----------



## Sandals (14 Feb 2012)

Up date: Decided to ring that number, they need to write to an address in Finglas, Dublin to  get the original back, lady on phone said why didnt they send a photocopy or write on form that you need the certificate back......., no mention of this internet, must check with inlaws was this written on the form.


----------



## aoc (15 Feb 2012)

i understand that they are snowed under...... latest they are requesting a report as to why the last report request wasn't answered....... seriously, this is why it takes so long... very frustrating!!!!


----------



## Bronte (17 Feb 2012)

Sandals said:


> Up date: Decided to ring that number, they need to write to an address in Finglas, Dublin to get the original back, lady on phone said why didnt they send a photocopy or write on form that you need the certificate back......., no mention of this internet, must check with inlaws was this written on the form.


 
Did the form say to send in the original?

AOC you are wasting your time telephoning. Write or email them.


----------



## Sandals (17 Feb 2012)

The form asked for vehicle registration form, never mentioned original or photocopy. Wouldnt it make sense to write that a photocopy is acceptable or to assume the person would need the form back when selling on the vehicle etc and just post it out with the cards.  Plus the girl on telephone said the owner of the vehicle must sign the letter so not a case of a quick email. 

I know I lost mine own previously and had to go to tax office and pay and wait for new one to come from Shannon.


----------



## aoc (20 Feb 2012)

Bronte... thanks i will do that....


----------



## VioletWex (21 Feb 2012)

Guys don't send them the originals, NEVER! unless they say that they want an original.
I always use registration post,and I know that I waste my money but at least I have a proof if they something mixed up 

aoc I applied for mc in October and still waiting for their decision. 
My sister applied for a renewal and she got it after 7 days. strange like :/


----------



## michaelm (28 Feb 2012)

aoc said:


> keep calling and getting nowhere... is there anything more i can do????


Go to your local TD clinic and one of their minions will chase it up.  Or find out who your local Senator is and ask them to chase it up, they've nothing else to do anyway.  It's unfortunate that this might make a difference but that's the crock system we have.


----------



## Sandals (29 Feb 2012)

VioletWex said:


> Guys don't send them the originals, NEVER! unless they say that they want an original.
> :/



They've written the letter and rang several times, promised a call back, never happened. Worst thing is car due for nct and it can't be done without the VLC apparently.


----------



## Kyia (4 Mar 2012)

Hi aoc

My mother had the same problems with her medical card, the whole system is a disgrace.

Diagnoised with cancer in July, never had a medical card applied for one in September, eventually got one in January with just one chemo session left to get, it doesnt matter how urgent your situation is. She phoned the office in Finglas every week and got promise after promise that a decision would be made next week and to phone on such a date, it never happened.  They lost some of her paperwork and we had to resend it so always send in copies.

There seems to be only 3 people in there that makes the decision about granting medical cards!  You can not speak to a supervisor or manager they have to phone you.....which they never do!!

I emailed the minister for healths office told them the situation they forwarded my message on to the Manager of the Medical Card Section for his urgent attention, when my mother phoned finglas and asked to speak to this man the lady on the phone didnt know who she was speaking about, eventually she admitted that she did know him but she couldnt speak to him.

I also emailed a complaint to the HSE you will find a place to do this on the website under "do you want to make a comment or complaint about any service of the hse". A lady here took over my mothers case and she was able to get a medical card approved within two weeks of me comtacting them, if it wasnt for her i have no doubt that we would stilll be waiting.

Sorry about the long post but i hope it helps.


----------



## Kyia (4 Mar 2012)

Thank you cashier, she is getting there slowly but surely, thank god.

Yes she could have done without all the hassle and i said that in my two emails to the minister and the hse.  It maddened me so much i could not sit back and let it go on the way it was.  Its a total disgrace the whole system.


----------



## aoc (5 Mar 2012)

Thanks for all the advices...... going to try get somewhere with it again this week... 

Kyia ... hope your mum is ok... long road to recovery, but wishing her well for a full recovery....


----------



## Sandals (2 Apr 2012)

Finally after too many phonecalls, I contacted the local TD last week and just heard today the vehicle certificate got in post today. First contact ever with a TD and I have to say Im impressed.


----------



## STEINER (2 Apr 2012)

A relative got his medical card recently, with a July 2012 expiry!


----------

